
.NET Core Libraries (CoreFX) issues - PVS-Studio
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0365/
======
PVS-Studio
Issues are reported to the team
[https://github.com/dotnet/corefx/issues/5118](https://github.com/dotnet/corefx/issues/5118)

